# Lamar and ltd/limited boards



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

If you ride 2-3 times a year, then sure why not. If you plan on being serious about snowboarding than by all means NO don't get it!! Lamar LTD are considered crappy entry-level boards. Get a good board that will last you 3-4 years +, you'll benefit way more from that in the long run.

You can get a much higher quality board for like 300-350$ if you know where and when to look. 

Sierra Crew - Snowboards Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com, check this one out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, thanks, but do you know if it would compare to a burton ltr?
What about these?
Save on Head Defiance I Black Snowboard 152 - Mens Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment
Best Prices on Rossignol One Snowboard 153 - Mens Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment
Save on Technine Suerte Snowboard Black 154 - Mens Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment
I'm most interested in the Technine, say's its a $700 board on for 250
That sierra is nice too, but I'll be combining orders with my cousin who wants one of the lamar boards, and he only goes a few times a year, so it should be good for him, but that means I want to keep my order with the house, or if somewhere else has a very good deal on a board under $150.
Oh, and do you know who makes sierra's boards for them? Or do they make their own?
Maybe I will get a more expensive board... just trying to decide my hobby priorities haha, new motocross helmet or new *good* snowboard?
I have no winter hobbies, so I'm bored out of my mind most of the winter season, so I decided to try snow boarding and I'm loving it.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Well look, considering nobody else has addressed this thread yet, I'm guessing ppl have little to no experience with those boards, and that's not a great sign loll  !!! I too have no experience with those brands, so you're on your own with that. 

If you're anything close to being serious about snowboarding, than you should opt for quality brands that have proven themselves, these include: Rome, Never Summer, Ride, Nitro, Capita, Lib Tech...... Burton works too, but it's overpriced. 

In my opinion if you want an amazing board for the price and that'll last you 3-4 yrs or more; go for the Sierra Crew I showed you Sierra Crew - Snowboards Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com. It's made by Burton. Basically Burton quality without the Burton price. Sweet deal. It's even free ship in the U.S. Go for it!!

Buying a budget board isn't worth the money you save, TRUST ME. 

As for your cousin absolutely wanting a crappy board. Just tell him to craigslist or kijiji that shit. He'll at least get something good for the same price - if not cheaper. 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

The Sierra crew is a Burton custom oem'd to Sierra, it's made by Burton in their factory a buddy got one and it comes in a Burton sleeve.

Lamar and the like are decent but not that good, if your on a budget your better off buying used.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll say this much. My fiancee was the one that taught me how to snowboard 5 years ago. She rode a Lamar and swore by that brand. I don't blame her, that is the only brand she ever rode. She is a true shredder though as she is always trying to do everything that I am doing. As I say, snowbunny off the hill, but on the hill she doesn't give two shits about her looks.

With that said, obviously I got way more into the sport than she anticipated. Did a bunch of research, tried out brands, and convinced her to get off of that Lamar BS. It took one run on a Salomon board for her to realize just how much she has been missing out by riding on that piece of plastic Lamar.

Now she uses a Burton and she'll never go back to Lamar again.

The moral of the story is, yes you can ride a Lamar. You probably won't know any better if that is the only board you ever step foot on. But once you try a real snowboard, you'll spit on that Lamar board.

Personally, I'd rather ride a snowboard from the 90's than a 2010 Lamar.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

^ loll see XD!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha, alright alright, lamar and ltd are completely off the radar.
What about the technine, I've done a bit of searching and heard some good.
Save on Technine Suerte Snowboard Black 154 - Mens Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Your price range

Snowboards

K2 Format

Ride Control

Rossignol Scope

Those three are good beginner boards. I had the Ride Control for my first board.

Don't hesitate with Elan or Artec either. Elan is the world's largest snowboard manufacturer and they make boards for a lot of popular brands. Artec is owned by Elan. They aren't too common in the States, but are big in Europe. Elan is miles above brands like LTD and Lamar.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks, those Elan boards look nice, and great savings on them. They're also Canada friendly(international shipping), so I'll probably order from them instead of the-house.com you should get commission from them ;p haha


----------

